# aro on floor !!!!!



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

just got home and found my asian aro on the floor , it doesnt look good !!! ive been trying to help it get water into gills still breathing but cannot swim ?? 

wtf .............. 

upside down ?? doesnt look good at all


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

not good at all buddy!!

How far did he fall?? If he was out to long brain damage might be to much....

Hopefully he pulls through!! Don't you have a canopy on the tank?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh no!!
i'm so sorry to hear that Justin.
Hope he pulls through for you..


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

So sorry to hear this...here's wishin u n the lil guy the best of luck...fingers crossed...


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

AWW said:


> not good at all buddy!!
> 
> How far did he fall?? If he was out to long brain damage might be to much....
> 
> Hopefully he pulls through!! Don't you have a canopy on the tank?


yup glass tops , one was not closed but on the tank , still would have had to hit it hard enough to open ??

it was out of water from 4 -530 max !! so ?? probally toast


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

grab on it's tail and keep shaking the aro to get it oxygenated

and don't let it drown.

I have a koi/carp out of the pool for who knew how long. One of it's eye was dried when I found it laying on floor.
I shook it in cold water for 20 minutes then I just hope it would survive by putting it in between two things to keep it upright.
It survived. 

Good luck and try to keep the aro upright and pump air to it's gill..


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ninez said:


> grab on it's tail and keep shaking the aro to get it oxygenated
> 
> and don't let it drown.
> 
> ...


ya i have been doing this for 15 minutes ??

not looking good , amybe brian damaged ?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

i heard aros are TUFF
keep shaking it in front of the water output or powerhead.
or let the water flow thru it's gill.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

holy crap

i hope for the best man!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ninez said:


> i heard aros are TUFF
> keep shaking it in front of the water output or powerhead.
> or let the water flow thru it's gill.


ya seemed to help for a bit !! but he gave up just a minute ago [email protected]#

RIP - FRIGGIN BULL [email protected]#$%^


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

what kind of aro again was it juice?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear you lost your Aro, Justin.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

sorry for your loss


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> ya seemed to help for a bit !! but he gave up just a minute ago [email protected]#
> 
> RIP - FRIGGIN BULL [email protected]#$%^


Ouch... I have seen some really nice aro(merlion?) from Jay lately..

Sorry for the loss.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

HERE he is , not the way i wanted to show him !!! 










if i didnt have bad luck , id have no luck at all /..........................


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

zap him with a 12v battery, maybe he will come back 


.... works on dog fish...


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh Justin I am sorry to hear that you Lost your aro. You did what you could for it. Sorry again


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

thanks guys ,, he will be missed , always hungry and always looking for me in the room [email protected]! 

this one is hard to swallow .....


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I heard ppl said aro die to block some bad karma coming toward their owner (does that make sense?)


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

taken from another site;

One of the main reasons for the being very intrested in arowanas is the saying that Aros bring you luck. I am a very firm believer in that. When I got my first silver aro (17-18", I still have him) it seems that he was bringing me luck, ($$$MONEY, MONEY$$$). Here is something I googled about lucky Aros:

Asian arowanas are considered "lucky" by many people, particularly those from Asian cultures (Culture of Asia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). This reputation derives from the species' resemblance to the Chinese dragon (Chinese dragon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), considered an auspicious symbol (Symbol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). The large metallic scales and double barbels are features shared by the Chinese dragon, and the large pectoral fins are said to make the fish resemble "a dragon in full flight."
In addition, positive Feng Shui (Feng shui - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) associations with water and the colours red and gold make these fishes popular for aquariums. One belief is that while water is a place where chi (Qi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) gathers, it is naturally a source of yin (Yin and yang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) energy and must contain an "auspicious" fish such as an arowana in order to have balancing yang energy.Another is that a fish can preserve its owner from death by dying itself.

A short story I wanna share: One day I was feeding my silver. I went up stairs and started eating came back downstair 30 minutes later to find my silver are in the concrete floor right in front of the dehumidifer very very dry. I stood there in shock, then I seen his gill move, I quickly put him back in the tank and held him in front of the powerhead with the bubbles coming out. It was like he came back to life. It took about 3-4 hours to return to normal but he pulled through!!!

Another thing I have noticed recently I haven't had enough time to pay my fish any attention lately besides the regular W/C and feedings. (I usually sit there and watch them for a least an hour a day). Well this went on for about 3 weeks. One day I looked at my silver and noticed he hadn't been eating and didn't look happy. So I transfered him to a bigger tank and fed him very good for the next 2 days. On the third day. Business started to pick up (I own a home healthcare agency) and I even got some extra money come in.

All in all I think that aros can bring u luck!!!!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ninez said:


> I heard ppl said aro die to block some bad karma coming toward their owner (does that make sense?)


SURE id buy that one .. 

still sucks tho , he was just starting to get big and gain some real personality


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this RTG aro? is it from Jay as well?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

yellow tail , from petey ,who got it from jay yes !


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

aww that sucks. sorry to hear.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

sorry about your loss juice 

as for the whole lucky fish thing... i have a hard time even believing in luck, let alone a fish that can bring it. i still love aros tho


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

don't tell me you have the temm bass with your aro. This is just a myth but I never pay attention too, if it died in the tank then its take away your bad luck but if its jump and died then that is bad luck for you.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

brutal... sorry to hear that man


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Id still go with the blocking bad karma.. its deff a shame it looked like a nice fish how long did you have it for ? last question did it have tank mates ? Rest in peace arro..

spit.fire -think silvers bring good wisdom and gold arros bring $$


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Justin,

I feel for you, quite the loss. This certainly can be an intense, frustrating, yet addictive hobby.

Lance


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

That sucks 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i had understand your feeling Juice .. because few years ago my rtg is same! he jump and almost dry out ..i try save him but still cant! he stay with me almost 2 years...!
make me missing him in this moment! 
have you try lower water from your tank( because he can not balance him body ) and give air pump !  
sorry for your loss


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

really sorry to hear about your loss...


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG !!  Sheesh !! what a shame Justin..so sorry to hear this.
Always sad to loose a fish for me ..cant imagine one that size . ...Sad day !!!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss...he looked like a really nice fish.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

thanks everyone !! means alot to me .. so did this fish ... really sucks to come home from work and not have it begging and going nuts for my attention [email protected]!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

very unfortunate.. are you gonna replace him?... aros are very cool fish indeed

sorry for your loss

Rip MR. ARO


----------

